# Huge Viv Build (56k No No)



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

Just though i would share my viv build with you guys. its an 8ft x 3ft x 3ft monster for my Juvie Tegu.

the viv is still yet to be completed (bloody Glazier :bash so hes got a free roam in the room ATM.

most of the pics are in construction pics so feel free ignore the mess :whistling2:

Its build from 18mm chipboard to make is superstrong and its coated with 3 coats of yacht varnish to make it super tough.

The wood AFTER it was cut to size 










After taking over my nannas garage










OOOOO super shiney










In with the vents










Starting to take shape










Only to top left to go (Might i add at this point i can lie down in it and not touch the top, and sit bolt upright without hitting the roof)










Its alive .......... ALIVE !!!!!










More pics to follow on completion


----------



## Ben-f (Mar 7, 2009)

Its looking really good but just to let you know you've added the same pic 5 times other that that though its awesome


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

yea your nans garage is 5 times as nice


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

now thats looking Good


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

5 the same ................ i dont see 5 the same ................... :whistling2:


----------



## Ben-f (Mar 7, 2009)

looking really good


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Looks like this is gonna be great when it's finished!

Be sure to keep us updated


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

love it mate well done! keep us updated! how much did it cost to build?:2thumb:


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

so far £40 for the wood, £30 for the varnish (used over 3 liters) , £15 for the runners , £10 for the vents, £4 for chocolate blocks (2 spare) and nothing for the glass (laminated), screws

so just over £100 in total and its done.

the electrics were not included in that mind you


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

thats great mate i guess you have let the varnish air out before puttin your tegu in it it took mine 3 weeks last time i used varnish: victory:


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

4 days, then 2 days on full power heat in an airated room, could not smell it at all.

the tegu spends more time out than in though.

just got the glass today and its too bloody small so having t modify the viv with a lintle of wood to raise the runners


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks Good Well Done !


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

NXSmiggy said:


> 4 days, then 2 days on full power heat in an airated room, could not smell it at all.


 
it'll probably come back when the glass is in and the heat builds up.. always does for me, seems to take ages when the smell is in a contained area.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

i do have that concern meko, but ill check daily and if the smell build up ill let him free-roam untill the smell totaly dissapates.


last night the little git used my stack of computers to climb up and it on the windowsill, then crapped all over the computers !!!!


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

looks good


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

any more pics?


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks good. I've gotta do a similar thing in 6 x 3 x 3 for my Bosc in the summer hols. How strong is your one? I will have to stack 4 3ft vivs on top of mine.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

hope you have high cielings, mine is 3ft, so thats an additional 4ft ontop of that one lol.

mine is strong enough so i can sit on the top, and it dosent budge (im 20ish stone)

its comming along nicley even though the tegu likes to freeroam most of the time


----------

